# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Russian TV Online

## Paperplane

Eсли ты учишься самостоятельно, то один из интереснейших способов развивать навыки русского языка - это вероятно смотреть русское тв. ::   
Here are the links I've found so far. (If you know of any others then please post them below!)  ОРТ Первый Канал (372 Kбит/с) Онлайн ТВ | Мир онлайн телевидения | Телеканалы и вебкамеры | Online TV (стс, нтв, рен, мтв, орт, 5канал,...)   TVali.GE - The Best Georgian Video, TV Broadcasting Online, Image and mp3 portal (When this is working properly you can watch any program from the last 7 days. Broad choice of channels)  http://5-tv.ru/video/ (I can't always seem to get this to stream very well but you may have more luck) Телеканал "Культура". (Lectures and documentaries) Телеканал "РОССИЯ" // Видео Бибигон // Интересные факты // Интересный факт № 70

----------

